# Can you reset a WPA encryption key?



## Simply_Nikki (Oct 12, 2008)

I forgot what my encryption key was, is there a way to reset it? I need to configure my wireless printer to it .


----------



## Davidius (Oct 12, 2008)

If you reset your router to its factory settings, the password will be reset. Just hold in the reset button for ~12 seconds.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 12, 2008)

Davidius said:


> If you reset your router to its factory settings, the password will be reset. Just hold in the reset button for ~12 seconds.



 It's on the back. Sometimes you need a paperclip. It won't hurt anything but you'll just have to set everything back to what it was.

To remember passwords, I recommend Roboform.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 14, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > If you reset your router to its factory settings, the password will be reset. Just hold in the reset button for ~12 seconds.
> ...



Roboform is awesome. The only downside is that you can't go beta on browsers, because they are slow to keep up. I'd really like to try Firefox 3.1b1, but I can't surf without Roboform.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 14, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...



What is Roboform??


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 14, 2008)

It is a browser add on that remembers all your passwords and inserts them into web pages. It also has a password generator, so you can generate really weird, hard passwords like "f3WE#[email protected]" and you don't need to remember them. You can also put in personal information to fill forms (credit card, bank account etc). It is protected by a password that must be entered to access any of its information, so you only need to remember one really hard password.

It also has a USB portable version (with encryption) so you can use it wherever. It is great.

RoboForm: Password Manager, Form Filler, Password Management


----------

